# Tips



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

"
With Uber there is no need to tip. Once you arrive at your destination, the fare is automatically charged to the rider's credit card on file, making for a cashless and seamless experience.

Riders are free to provide additional payment as a gratuity to any driver-partner who provides them transportation services. Gratuities are voluntary and if a rider attempts to tip, drivers are of course free to accept it.

You can find more information on this and more common questions athttps://help.uber.com/partners.

I hope that this is helpful and if you have future concerns, please let us know.

Cheers,

*Josiah"*


----------

